# DM Raceway...or my first track build



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

*Ledfoot Raceway...my first track build*

Heys guys been lurking and soaking in ideas and after introducing myself have been busy working in the basement.I settled on a layout and started getting busy...first i wanted to get the dragstrip settled in before i headed off to ther areas..


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I have so many questions i really dont know where to begin...want to wire up the track hard wired with wall transformers my question is what gauge wire are most of you using?


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I have searched all over for scenery ideas and this has to be the hardest part of this build so far.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

i realized i have to make 5 posts before i can post pics


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Heres the beginning pics i got the walls and fence and grass down for the dragstrip...as im learning that was the easy stuff


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I decided to try scratch building a grandstand...never have before


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

What, No road and rail crossing? Just kidding, the track looks great. Do you plan to fully landscape it?
hojoe


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

My wife Michelle is building the buildings


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Joe i racked my brain but the RR was a friend adding to the layout and i was trying keep it fast plus its hard with bachman stuff not alot of tight turns for the RR


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

hojoe said:


> What, No road and rail crossing? Just kidding, the track looks great. Do you plan to fully landscape it?
> hojoe


Landscape and grade levels is where im at now...this is the part driving me crazy


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I walked away from it for awhile but i started a Tower for the Dragstrip modeled after Orange County Raceways which was a cool looking tower though i never was there.(too young and in illinois)
I want to light the Champion part of my tower when i finish it ....so many projects...not enough time


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

A little about me ..im a long time Drag Racer and now run a group called the Midwest Super Stock Mafia. We book into tracks putting on a show of wheelstanding 8sec doorslammers..

Heres my 'summer' hobby...god ho is so much cheaper








Heres my group i did a video for..yep i edit video too.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Love the layout, especially the grandstands. AND: I notice they are ADA compliant!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking Good !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like it. I do hate the foam you're using for landscaping though. The pink or blue insulation foam board is a lot less messy to work with. That white packing foam balls up and doesn't sculpt very well. I would get a 2" thick 4X8' sheet of blue or pink, and make paper templates of the spots you want to fill, and then lay them all out of the foam. Some careful placement will maximize the board. It'll sand easily with 120-180 grit paper, and you can sculpt it away from the table to make clean up easier. It'll still make dust, but it won't be blobs like that white stuff. Once you're happy with your sculpt, you can either paint it with brown paint and sprinkle your foam right on it, or you can use plaster for a harder shell. 

I used the paint/foam/spray glue on the last 2 sections of foam on my old table, and it was tough enough. Any gouges that should occur after the fact can be re-foamed/sprayed. The mark left behind just adds to the realism. I am rather jealous... No usable cellar/basement, and no place for a table now.










Foam is great to work with!!! It's slightly messy, but nothing a shop vac can't clean up!! Make a pattern of an area, cut it with a kitchen knife. Sculpt it, sand it. 120 grit followed by 180 was all it took.. Double check the fit a few times. Also, for following rises, once your shape is made, you can mark your track height with a black sharpie or something sharp like an awl. This gives you a mark to sand down to when shaping.





























Easiest method.. Paint the paved areas (or the dirt road if you prefer first and let dry. Paint curbs if you want them. Then paint the grass area with brown paint, and sprinkle your foam on. If you want (and have found a good spray bottle with a really good mist) you can mist the grass with the water/glue mixture. It's best to aim the mist away from stuff you don't want grass stuck on. Once it's dry, place it on the track. If you can't avoid spraying away from the "pavement", use a cardboard mask to keep the grass off it.

Here's another example...





































I sculpted the dirt driveway and loading dock right into the foam. Paint the non grass stuff, let dry, then paint the grassy part, then sprinkle away!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas and compliments...im a novice ive never ever had a permanent track and looking at everyones i have a million ideas but no solid plan. It all started as a dragstrip with a decent return road but has taken on a life of its own. I wish there was more 'build' pics out there. Im really not that creative but im 'wingin' it pretty decent. I jump around on the layout as not to get burned out in one area..i worked on the tower a little more tonight,it wont be perfect but it will light up so that makes up for it..lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had no real experience either, so don't feel bad! Scope out the first page or so of my track thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257889&highlight=Stump+City

I learned the hard way, and went through different materials before settling on the foam board. I wish I started with it!! The plaster cloth was really messy, and I didn't mask off the track!! What a mess!! Also, if you missed the pix I added to post number 18, scroll up and check out the pix and blah blah I added...


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow I just looked at the above pics in 18 I get it now... I have more questions but ill wait to get back on my PC instead of mobile at work. Thanks so much


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One thing I did on my old table that flopped was using hot melt glue to bond layers of foam board together to make height. It doesn't sand like the foam does, so don't do it! Some stuff will melt the foam, so you can't use anything aggressive. I'm sure where you bought the foam board can tell you what can be used. White glue might be an easy solution.

One other huge benefit using this method is the foam starts off level. You want your buildings and other structures level, so mark off where your buildings will be before sanding and then contour around them. If you need to sand the building area lower, using a sanding block (sand paper wrapped around a hunk of 2X4) will help keep it level, and you can always check it with a small level to even things out.

If there are areas on your track where wipe outs are common, I would maybe skip the grass in those spots. Make sand traps by either plastering those areas, or to protect your car's finish just painting the foam a sandy brown. You can landscape up to that area but leave the trouble spots just painted. It's easier to touch up with paint only, and the gouges (from guide pins) will just add to that area's character. 

I can honestly say, I had more fun doing the scenery on my track than I had running my cars...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Slotcarman is right about the glue. We used layers of foam insulation on our track to build up elevations. Found that the Foam Tack Glue made by Woodland Scenics

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/ST1444/page/1

worked best for gluing the layers together. It sanded just like the foam once dry. It was a little pricey but it was well worth it. Tried white Elmer's and carpenters glue but they were too rubbery. The foam tack glue at craft stores worked well too. Sanded everything down with either a sanding block or rasp (with vacuum cleaner at the ready), covered with plaster cloth, painted with latex house paint to seal it and we were done. That was 3 years ago and it has held up really well.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Joe i read every page of that thread and beast wow! Im gonna work on the tower tonight and do some racing...i have so many open areas on this layout and after looking at your thread am rethinking so many things....the front part 'the pits' by the grand stand and tower i pretty much know what i want to layout...do i do the whole area in insulation to bring the 'grade' up to track level and work out this and thats? i jumped to get grass down and that fence but i guess i can still work around that.
Then comes all the other areas...omg my brain is in overload!! this is the first winter in well i hate to admit how long that i want to last longer so i can keep working downstairs..

Honestly if you guys have ideas please share... the one shop building is gonna be our speed shop/garage with the purpleish brick on the front...just keep changing my mind where i want it


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

theres so much useable scenery space....what to do!!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

changed the name to Ledfoot raceway..my sponsors idea


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Been making progress the pink insulation made things easier for sure


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks super!! Great choice of buildings too!! Most HO scale garage type buildings are designed for RR HO scale cars, and even a T Jet is a hard fit. Those kits you used are designed for trucks so they work out well for our use. Glad the foam worked out for you. I wish I had joined HT before I got so far into my old table. I might have finished it a year earlier had I done so. You're really making me wish I had a table now! 

Don't rush the other buildings yet. Add slowly and think it out first. You don't want to overcrowd it, especially if you're racing on it.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks again for the advice.Yeah im gonna work on the south end because thats the pit area for the dragstrip i know what i want to do there and using the 'pink' it will go alot smoother...i will probably put on hold after that with racing season starting and i really just want to wear out some shoes right now


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Im gonna pick your brain and if you dont mind ill pm you about wiring some leds for my layout..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No problem. Fire away!!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

ok i ripped the layout down lol i decided for more of a raceway and gonna do a 4lane...right now its in 2 lane mode until i get more track.

Oakland Raceway!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aw man... The train track is gone, along with the scenery...  Plan B looks promising though...


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Aw man... The train track is gone, along with the scenery...  Plan B looks promising though...


yeah Joe...just came home and started ripping it apart...train will be added later instead of working around it


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good thinking!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Liking the slot layout, nice open straights and good technical sections.


Rob


----------

